# Cam Newton Under Investigation



## AlabamaExile (Nov 4, 2010)

All I can say is "wow" if this is true:

ESPN Article


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 4, 2010)

I just googled it and he is definately being looked at for how he was recruited. I will say to the Auburn Fans on here I truly hope it is not true!!!  He is having a great year and hope this does not tarnish it!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 4, 2010)

Agentgate continues to roll on...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope we get a chance to beat him before anything goes down.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats not very good language from the bishop.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2010)

00Beau said:


> I just googled it and he is definately being looked at for how he was recruited. I will say to the Auburn Fans on here I truly hope it is not true!!!  He is having a great year and hope this does not tarnish it!!!!



I can't say for sure that there is any truth to this matter, however if you all remember my thread, where a friend of a friends wifes friend, as Lanier put it, said it was true, it must be. Personally, I think this story has legs and will soon take off like SuperCam himself. One heck of a turn of events.


----------



## AUBrowning (Nov 4, 2010)

I certainly hope this isn't true.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2010)

uh oh


----------



## ACguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope if this is true that they make a ruling before Newton wins the Heisman trophy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 4, 2010)

For now, there are no allegations or even rumors that Auburn did anything wrong.  Just that "someone" said, bla bla bla.  Miss St has been very upset since Cam came to Auburn and I hope it is just spin on their part.  The media just needed a story and will print anything, evidence or not.

We will see what happens.  Obviously, I hope there is nothing to it.  Me saying it is not true would make me no different than the people that are loving the news and saying we are done.   None of us really know anything.

But, and its a but, if Auburn knowingly paid Cam and his father to come to Auburn, they should be put on probation and the hammer should hit them square in the head.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> For now, there are no allegations or even rumors that Auburn did anything wrong.  Just that "someone" said, bla bla bla.  Miss St has been very upset since Cam came to Auburn and I hope it is just spin on their part.  The media just needed a story and will print anything, evidence or not.
> 
> We will see what happens.  Obviously, I hope there is nothing to it.  Me saying it is not true would make me no different than the people that are loving the news and saying we are done.   None of us really know anything.
> 
> But, and its a but, if Auburn knowingly paid Cam and his father to come to Auburn, they should be put on probation and the hammer should hit them square in the head.



I really don't think Auburn knowingly paid anyone.  Again, I THINK what happened is the same thing that happened to Bama and Albert Means, Alumni got involved and made a sizable contribution to Bishop Newtons church in return for a signature.IF this is what went down, I would find it hard to believe that the Barn powers knew nothing about it. I find it quite interesting that his father made the decision on where he was going as the article stated. Sounds like he was pimped out to the highest bidder.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope this is a false rumor, but if it is true, let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www2.oanow.com/blogs/aublog/...sought-during-newtons-recruitment-ar-1053673/


----------



## gin house (Nov 4, 2010)

dont know if this is true or not but why go after cam?  if he and auburn didnt have any sucess this year you wouldnt hear a word about this.  let the guy alone, hes earned recognition.  IMO  the articles about the agent sound very fabricated.........maybe this crap will go away, im not an auburn fan but hes earned it, leave him alone.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, it appears now that Urban Myer was the one who leaked the "rumor" to the press.  Dan Mullin refused to do it because he had zero proof and he did not want to report rumors.  Meyer on the other hand wanted it out there.  Seems he did not get over Cam leaving and his team sucking up the east this year.

If that is true, that is truly sad and it would be great to meet him in Atlanta.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 4, 2010)

Are the out of things to talk about in CFB?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 5, 2010)

Everyone says "I hope it isn't true."  You hope what isn't true?  The article says nothing about Auburn doing anything wrong.  We can't help what some struggling agent says or does at other schools.  We can only take care of Auburn and the Compliance Department stands by their claim that Cam can play.  Urban is just a cry baby and needs to deflect some of the heat off of his team's poor performances this year.  

If you followed recruiting closely, you'd know that Cam wanted to come to Auburn out of high school but Borges didn't think he was accurate enough and wouldn't offer.  After Blinn, Auburn with Gus was a no-brainer.  Mullen has shown he is a good coach as well but he didn't have the athletes Auburn had.


----------



## AU Bassman (Nov 5, 2010)

Auburn is not under any NCAA investigation.

  "Cam Newton is eligible to play football at Auburn, end of story, period". Coach Gene Chizik.

  Am I the only one who thinks the timing of all this seems kind of strange? The NCAA, Miss St. and Auburn have been aware of this since june or July. Why now? Tell you why. Auburns making a run and Newton wins the heisman.

  You will see an even more motivated Auburn team in the coming weeks.


----------



## chadair (Nov 5, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, it appears now that Urban Myer was the one who leaked the "rumor" to the press.  Dan Mullin refused to do it because he had zero proof and he did not want to report rumors.  Meyer on the other hand wanted it out there.  Seems he did not get over Cam leaving and his team sucking up the east this year.
> 
> If that is true, that is truly sad and it would be great to meet him in Atlanta.



link?? and hopefully a credible source before you start chunkin our coach under the bus


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 5, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, it appears now that Urban Myer was the one who leaked the "rumor" to the press.  Dan Mullin refused to do it because he had zero proof and he did not want to report rumors.  Meyer on the other hand wanted it out there.  Seems he did not get over Cam leaving and his team sucking up the east this year.
> 
> If that is true, that is truly sad and it would be great to meet him in Atlanta.



If this is true and the information is incorrect I think the NCAA should take action against Meyer...I would also suggest the school but I don't like it when a coach leaves a school and the school gets penalized for what the coach did so I won't go that far.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2010)

http://auburn.rivals.com/#

I can paste the article, it is a paid site.  I am sure you will hear more about it today.  Just be patient.   It "appears", and I use quotations, that Mullin wanted to forget about the rumors.  Meyer did not.  He wanted it leaked to the press.  

Who knows at this point.   We will learn more today.   

Obviously, my biggest concern is if Auburn paid for this kid to come or not.  I would hate to know that Newton's family was involved in such crap but no way to know.

Doesnt matter, the damage is done, true or not.   If this comes down as bad as some are saying, meaning Auburn did pay this kid, they will and should be hammered hard.  If not, you are going to see some very big lawsuits.   Like stupid stuff like this already with no proof yet.

http://sports.mobile.msn.com/en-us/articles.aspx?aid=319985&acid=2&afid=0


Either way, the damage is done just by the accusations.   

Hate if for Cam and Auburn if none of it is true..  If it is, they deserve the hardest penalties..


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually, it wouldn't suprise me at all.  Seems now days its easier to pay the families, and totally bypass the players.  This sounds a lot like the Bush incident at USC.  I hope its not true because I like Newton.  But if it is, Auburn should get the same treatment that USC did.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 5, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Actually, it wouldn't suprise me at all.  Seems now days its easier to pay the families, and totally bypass the players.  This sounds a lot like the Bush incident at USC.  I hope its not true because I like Newton.  But if it is, Auburn should get the same treatment that USC did.



Cecil Newton turned over his financial records to the NCAA over a month ago, but his and the church he pastors.  If there is any merit to the story, it will come out.  I'm calling a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on this one.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah I don't believe it either.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 5, 2010)

After Newton's troubles at UF, I tend to agree with the father, that if that "adviser" made a demand to MSU, he did it on his own.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2010)

Fellas one thing that you have to remember, once the NCAA starts digging, they WILL find something.  It might not have anything to do with their original investigation, but they won't stop until they find something.  Just ask A.J.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know what to think about it. I heard about this and posted it weeks ago from what I believed to be a pretty good source. Of course, me and my source were pretty much downplayed on this forum by many. Now that the story is out there and I am hearing many different versions I don't know what to think. I do think that where there is smoke, there tends to be fire. And I think the smoke here is:
1) The church in question was in jeopardy of being shut down and demolished unless brought back into code. The money was not there for the restoration, extensions were given by the city and then bang, the money is there.

2) Cam was a MSU lean the whole way and 3 days after his visit to the plains his dad makes the decision that he is going to Auburn. Something smells there seeing that Cam had been through this process of recruitment before and his Dad ends up making his decision for him.

3) I don't think that Auburn paid anything to get Cam. As I posted a month ago, it was an Alumni that forked over the 200K. I do believe that "if" this is the way it went down, Auburn cannot plead that they were not aware of the wrongdoing. They were made aware of the smoke back in July. If they did not dig deep enough into the allegations, it sounds like lack of institution control. And we know that you Barners know what that is as much as you have screamed about it with Bama.

JMHO on the matter as I hear about it today.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

SGD, I just wanted to let you know that your screen name looks a whole lot better next to your new avatar. My guess would be that the females in the picture are actually UGA girls that lost the same bet you did....


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> 1) The church in question was in jeopardy of being shut down and demolished unless brought back into code. The money was not there for the restoration, extensions were given by the city and then bang, the money is there.


A little paint did the trick...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

topcat said:


> A little paint did the trick...



Is that a little yellow tag that I see that says Osmose Treated Lumber.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2010)

topcat said:


> A little paint did the trick...



Topcat,

Is that the UT Indoor practice facility on the left? 

The place on the right recently reported to police that three guys wearing Vols jerseys and riding in a Prius were casing the joint.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> As I posted a month ago, it was an Alumni that forked over the 200K.



Where did you read this?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Where did you read this?



when I first posted the story of Cam Newtons recruitment and what I had heard. I have not read that anywhere, YET? But it seems that everything that I put in the original thread is now in print. Will have to wait and see.

I did get pics of the Auburn Halloween party.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> when I first posted the story of Cam Newtons recruitment and what I had heard. I have not read that anywhere, YET? But it seems that everything that I put in the original thread is now in print. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> I did get pics of the Auburn Halloween party.






Fair enough!   If this ends up being true they are going to be in some deep doodoo.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear lord...

And to think that this may be the next Heisman trophy winner.


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2010)

According to the Clarion Ledger out of Jackson, the former teammate of John Bond who was soliciting the money is "believed to be Kenny Rogers, who played at State from 1982-1985 and most recently has been tied to Ian Greengross, a Chicago-based agent who represents a number of National Football League players."

Not an Auburn alum...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

topcat said:


> According to the Clarion Ledger out of Jackson, the former teammate of John Bond who was soliciting the money is "believed to be Kenny Rogers, who played at State from 1982-1985 and most recently has been tied to Ian Greengross, a Chicago-based agent who represents a number of National Football League players."
> 
> Not an Auburn alum...



Yes, that is true. But the "unproven rumor" says that it was an Auburn Alum who put up the money that got preacher Newtons church renovated


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Yes, that is true. But the "unproven rumor" says that it was an Auburn Alum who put up the money that got preacher Newtons church renovated



Sounds really plausible to me. Wouldn't be the first time that Auburn was caught paying for players.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 5, 2010)

*IMO and speculation*

Even though the donation from the Auburn charitable organization to the church is highly suspect it is perfectly legal. What the NCAA will probably look into is the second and third installments that was going to follow.


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 5, 2010)

This man calls it at it really is

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-newton110410


----------



## stravis (Nov 5, 2010)

http://sports.ap.org/college-football/story?id=p00 c4097a992346119e81ec4e26ad0140


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 5, 2010)

You guys are oozing crimson and purple with envy!  It's also apparent that, for some of you, reading comprehension is not your strong suit. 
 This whole thing was started by Meyer who "re-broke" the story with the ESPN writer because he (Meyer) looks like an idiot for kicking Newton off the team.  He is trying to dirty Newton up in order to take some heat off of himself with the Gator Nation.    
This is OLD news guys.  MONTHS ago the NCAA was provided financial records and AU went through everyone's phone records involved.   The reason AU is so emphatic about this being a non-issue is because they vetted this whole thing out before the season ever started.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Yes, that is true. But the "unproven rumor" says that it was an Auburn Alum who put up the money that got preacher Newtons church renovated



The church was repaired in Sept 19 of 09 Cam was signed in 10


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

You Barners sound like you all know exactly what happened so I am sure there is no need to worry. Just a rumor started to tarnish newton and the tigers. Kinda reminds me of operation red dog and the Dodge Chargers. Man did that break some Tiger hearts when that did not pan out.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> You Barners sound like you all know exactly what happened so I am sure there is no need to worry. Just a rumor started to tarnish newton and the tigers. Kinda reminds me of operation red dog and the Dodge Chargers. Man did that break some Tiger hearts when that did not pan out.



Sounds like you kinda no what & when as well....member of the REC?? Oh &  I am sure this will break your heart as well


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 5, 2010)

As much as I would like to see a conference brother taken to the NCAA wood shed I don't think there is anything to this. This Rogers guy sounds like a scum that was trying to make a buck at Newton's expense. I don't believe Auburn did anything. Think about it if Newton goes to Auburn he is restarting his career at a quality school if he goes to Miss St. he should ask for more than $200,000 as it would be much harder to get the success he needs to make it at the next level. I think it's the NCAA on their usual "everyone's guilty" rampages.


----------



## centerc (Nov 5, 2010)

That is the plot to the movie"The Blind Side" made up story


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Sounds like you kinda no what & when as well....member of the REC?? Oh &  I am sure this will break your heart as well



It's like I told a Barner today, I want Cam in the game against the Barn. That way if we beat them, we beat them at their best and if we lose, we lose to them at their best. Can you imagine the flack we would catch if he is not playing and we get beat?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> It's like I told a Barner today, I want Cam in the game against the Barn. That way if we beat them, we beat them at their best and if we lose, we lose to them at their best. Can you imagine the flack we would catch if he is not playing and we get beat?



Can you imagine the excuses a lot of bammers will make if we beat them?  Just another way to look at it.

Beat with a hired hand maybe


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 6, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'm sure all our teams have some players on the "pay roll"



While this is probably true, we don't see articles about everyone else's players.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2010)

For what its worth, I don't believe for one second that the Auburn's coaching staff or the University staff participated in such as this.  My only fear for Auburn is that one of its crazy alums might have done it and I really hope and don't think that happened either.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'm sure all our teams have some players on the "pay roll"





Bow Only said:


> While this is probably true, we don't see articles about everyone else's players.



That's because everyone else is smart enough to pay in cash ($20 unmarked bills). 

However, Bishop Newton is left to explain why a $200,000 check from Bobby Lowder was found in the offering plate.


----------

